# Boss 10" swivel screen,single den



## Les tunnell (3 mo ago)

Ok I know this is not that odd of a request. I got a boss single den, unit .10" screen.the latest model they have .I need a replacement unit.not the screen. The in dash part is what I need.or is there any other boss single den units that I can swap out.I'm sure somebody has got pissed and punched the screen on they own unit.any help is welcome .


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

When ever I'm angry I turn the music up. I don't beat my equipment up. 

2 options, yout hit up Boss and see if they have what you need (don't tell them you suckered punched your head unit). The other option is. "You throw it in the gutter and go buy an other"- wise words from Eazy-E. 

Don't take my sarcasm to offense, I don't mean it that way im just a clown 🤡

Welcome to DIYMA


----------

